# Bristol UK dog passport vet



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

We are looking to get our Dog a Passport for Norway this late summer so are looking for a local (Bristol Area) vet that provides a full yet economical service to get the process completed. Have asked a few and they all seem very sketchy on what to do?
Anyone got any useful plans of action. Ideas of Costs etc.

Thank You


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

We're just going through the process with our pooch.

Just before Christmas, she had her ID chip, and a rabies jab. She goes for her blood test next week. Assuming that's OK, we can go out anytime (I think), but we can't return to the UK until 6 months have elapsed.

In all (ID, registration, injection, blood test) it's costing the princely sum of £195.89 from a local vet.

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/index.htm
All vets can give your dog the rabies injestion and then provide the passport.
In all it has cost us £297.00 thats the Injection, the blood test after I month and the passport.
Hope that helps :lol: 
mavis

ps I forgot the chip was in that as well sorry
I had to wait 6 months between the blood test and getting the passport as we are only going for 3 months to Spain.


----------



## dannyktm (Oct 26, 2008)

*Bristol Vets*

Gurt lush!

Try the Vets at Langford near Churchill (big practise But very efficient) , we have 2 King Charles Cavs - olive and Charlie, they are both ready for our 2 year adventure starting in 2.5months and counting. if thats no good the vet in our village is very knowlageble on pet passports aswell. let me know how your getting on.

Danny Cheddar


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Awlright me ole babber!

I used to take my dogs to Vale Vets, who microchipped, vaccinated and did their pet passports. 

Cheers

SD


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Thank You*

Thank You for helpful words of wisdom.
We will take it all on board.
regards


----------

